# [SOLVED] Help With TP-link TL-WA701ND access point



## DJice07 (Sep 21, 2012)

Im setting up a Shell gas station with cctv now im having problems with the wifi downstairs i have my modern and belkin router up stairs for the private connection i need to connect the Tp link TL-WA701ND access point up here .. for a different wifi for customer's now here is the problem when i hard reset the TP-link the ip does not wont to return to default and i can not access it through web-based ip example 192.168.1.1 does not work the ip address of tp like is 192.168.10.150 i can access it there but the password is also not default i tried to reset it 3 more times the same problem comes out is there a way to get into the configuration of the tp link or how can i get it to go default ... one other thing when i ipconfig/all in CMD the ip address of tp link is 192.168.10.150/CGI/BIN/WUI.CGI?SID=$WUI.SID$&PAGE=1 

PLEASE HELP ASAP


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help With TP-link TL-WA701ND access point*

http://tp-links.com.ua/files/1308232093TL-WA701ND User Guide.pdf

have you tried 
192.168.1.254 - which seems to be the factory default


----------



## DJice07 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Help With TP-link TL-WA701ND access point*

i just figured it out it was directing me to another site so i connected the tp link direct to a pc took the wifi off changed the ip to 192.168.1.2 then went to cmd to see if 192.168.1.254 was connected then it worked guess im just tired been working 3 days straight thanks for the help please close the thread tnx


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help With TP-link TL-WA701ND access point*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## DJice07 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: Help With TP-link TL-WA701ND access point*

for those who have this problem directly connect the tp-link access point to a pc with no wifi .right click local network connection and go to internet protocal 4 click use the following ip address and put 192.168.1.2 and subnet mask 255.255.255.0 then ok after that go to CMD and type ping 192.168.1.254 if it connects then go to web and type 192.168.1.2 to access the tp link configuration hope it helps


----------

